# PRÉMIOS REGIOSTARS 2019



## Gerofil (4 Jul 2019 às 00:13)

No site RegioStars Awards, faz like no projeto que prevê a instalação de uma rede de alertas precoces relativamente a fogos, inundações e radiações no Alentejo e na Extremadura (Espanha), nomeado aos prémios REGIOSTARS 2019 da União Europeia. A seleção deste prémio é efetuada através de votação popular, por telemóvel ou computador, a decorrer até ao próximo dia 9 de julho.
Selecionar: Category 1 - Promoting digital transformation, no projeto: 0017_RAT_VA_PC_ 4_E e clicar sobre o símbolo LIKE que aparece no canto superior direito.

* 0017_RAT_VA_PC_4_E *

1



 Joint platform between Spain and Portugal for telematics models, fed by information on the ground obtained by Automatic Networks and the use of satellite data with infrared and optical thermography. The convergence of this information on a Direct Download Station will enable the prevention and planning of risks and optimise methods and resources, to shorten the response times of the emergency services on both sides of the border in the event of fires, floods and radiology. 
*Timeframe*: 05/2017 - 12/2021 
*Country(ies)*: Spain-Portugal 
*Organisation*: Dirección General de Emergencias y Proteccion Civil JUNTA DE EXTREMADURA 
*Fund*: European Regional Development Fund (Interreg)

https://ec.europa.eu/regional_policy/en/regio-stars-awards/2019/categ1


----------

